# Fishlake Taxidermist Report



## Tattertot (Sep 14, 2007)

Had a great trip yesterday. Drove out to my Taxidermist and and picked up my wife's Lake Trout she caught this summer. I figure this is just as much a fishing trip report as any other, I did come home with a nice fish. Thought I'd share a few pictures,

*My wife's fish from 2007 - 27 Lbs - 38.5 inches*










*My wife's Mount*










*My fish from 2005 - 30 Lbs - 39 inches*










*My Mount*










*Both Mounts Together On The Wall*



















Both fish are from Fishlake. Hope you like them, We sure do.

Tatter


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Tattertot said:


> Had a great trip yesterday. Drove out to my Taxidermist and and picked up my wife's Lake Trout she caught this summer. I figure this is just as much a fishing trip report as any other, I did come home with a nice fish. Thought I'd share a few pictures,
> 
> *My wife's fish from 2007 - 27 Lbs - 38.5 inches*


Looking at this first picture, I was like, **** that old guy sure has a young wife!!! Glad to see from the other photos that that's not you. 

Those are some awesome fish, truly congradulations.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Travis............the Fish look GREAT!!!!!!! Carey does a really good job on those fish! I was out to his place and saw him working on your wifes fish, he truely is an ARTIST! Now I just cant wait to get my elk done from him.

THe only problem is now...........you need to take me up and show me how to catch some of those things!!!!!! You out did me on Elk and Fish too     I am starting to get a complex!!! Maybe I am going to have to invite you to Alaska with us next year for your good luck!!! 8) 8)


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

freaking awesome! I can't wait to hit up Fish Lake. Just curious, how much did those mounts run you?


----------



## Tattertot (Sep 14, 2007)

FLEH... We are really happy with the fish. Carey did a nice job. You know you are welcome in my boat anytime. I know my brother is anxiously awaiting his bull as well. Lucky or not I'd love to go to Alaska. Hope you're doing well.


----------



## Tattertot (Sep 14, 2007)

Goose - $14 an inch - you do the math.

Well worth it for me.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hellva fish, and worth every penny for the mounts on trophies like that! Good to see some big fish still comming out of fishlake, can't wait until spring to get another crack at them!


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

are they skin mounts or replicas? I have fished FL 2 times. Never done that good up there. Mainly, i would just get a bunch of perch and a few small rainbows and splake.


----------



## Tattertot (Sep 14, 2007)

Pavlik - they are skin mounts, from here on out they will be replicas. We fish fishlake a lot, and put in a lot of time to catch fish like that. It's all luck and spending the time out there to get lucky.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Those mounts are incredible. I love the elk horn backing. They certainly look great on the wall. Thank you for posting these. I love looking at fish mounts and it is good to see some on here.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Those look good. I'm glad you got skin mounts instead of fake ones. Pretty spendy, but if that's your prerogative, then I give a thumbs up.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Tater, I would love to come out with you one of these days. Maybe next summer we can hook up and go out.
We are going to the SCI show in Reno in January and are looking at booking our moose hunt there. We have been talking to a bunch of outfitters and should have a pretty good idea when we get there. We may buy it for the chapter then auction it at the banquet and buy it there.
If you are really interested in going let me know we may be taking a few extra guys.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet mounts, thanks for sharing those look great....


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice Work! Those are cool mounts!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow! I had no Idea fish mounts cost that much. Are replica's that expensive? Great fish however. I would have wanted them mounted myself.


----------

